# FreeBSD 7.1 wont install in Phenom X3 8650



## jemate18 (Apr 14, 2009)

My specs:
CPU: Phenom X3 8650
Motherboard: MSI K9N6PGM2-V
Hard Drive: Seagate 160GB SATA
External DVD-Drive: USB Connected - Samsung DVD

I want to install Freebsd 7.1 AMD64, however, it hangs on the initial boot and that I was not able to go to the sysinstall or the partitioning section. I restarted all over and it does not continue.

I downloaded the i386 version and tried it. It went to the choosing of country, keyboard layout, and then it hangs! 

Any ideas where the problem might be? 

I checked out http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/7-STABLE/hardware/proc.html#PROC-AMD64

and there was no entry about Phenom X3.... Anyway...I guess my hardware isn't supported yet. 

Anyone here who was able to install in a Phenom X3 CPU?

Thanks


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 14, 2009)

check this out: http://www.nabble.com/SCHED_ULE-+-SMP-Phenom-freeze-td22414759.html


----------

